# Where is ACC wire on MkIV Jetta



## pr0d (Oct 3, 2004)

I am installing a Pioneer headunit in my 03 Jetta with Monsoon. 
I have seen Izvw's Tutorial using the an empty fuse location, but would rather just use an existing accessory wire if possible. Is there an ACC wire that I can just tap into?
Thanks
pr0d


----------



## mtltdi (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: Where is ACC wire on MkIV Jetta (pr0d)*

The empty fuse idea is the best one, if you need to disable the HU for any reason, just pop out the fuse.
The wire costs about 3-4 bucks at a dealer.


----------



## pr0d (Oct 3, 2004)

*Re: Where is ACC wire on MkIV Jetta (mtltdi)*

The dealership is closed today and I really want to finish the install. I don't care if it fused. I can't think of a situation where I would want to only cut the power to my headunit.
Is there a wiring diagram for our cars online or in a book somewhere?
pr0d


----------



## flashback (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: Where is ACC wire on MkIV Jetta (pr0d)*

haha... well lets just say... you SHOULD care if its fused....


----------



## pr0d (Oct 3, 2004)

*Re: Where is ACC wire on MkIV Jetta (flashback)*

No real power is going through it. It is just to tell the receiver when to turn on. All the power is in the fused yellow positive wire. Any wire that I could tap would be fused at some point also.


----------



## flashback (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: Where is ACC wire on MkIV Jetta (pr0d)*

its still a 12v source.... what do you think is going to happen if it shorts out? just because its a switched power source doesn't mean it isn't power.....


----------



## fuzzy337 (Sep 15, 2002)

If I remember correctly people have had success with using fuse #10


----------



## kwalton (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: Where is ACC wire on MkIV Jetta (pr0d)*

try using the search button first. there have been many, many topics on this before. anyways there are 2 good spots you can use. 
black/yellow lead at the power distribution center under the drivers dash.








and you can also use the brown/red at the ignition switch.


----------



## flashback (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: Where is ACC wire on MkIV Jetta (kwalton)*

oh this is what i love about my early model 2002, when you use that yellow wire under the dash, the thing that sux is that when you turn the car off(key still in the ignition) the stereo goes off also, you have the have the key to the position just before ignition for the stereo to turn on, i'd say use fuse 10 as i think that might solve that problem


----------



## kwalton (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: Where is ACC wire on MkIV Jetta (flashback)*

the brown/red is a key sense wire that will keep power once you have put the key in ignition.


----------

